

Apey Eye – An Object-Resource Mapping Node.js REST Framework - fpsousa
https://github.com/glazedSolutions/apey-eye

======
fpsousa
Apey Eye is an Object-Resource Mapping Node.js API framework that uses next-
generation JS features that can be used today, like Classes, Decorators and
async/await for maximum expressiveness. It can work as a BAAS out-of-the-box,
respecting REST and HATEOAS conventions, or be easily configured to match most
API needs.

ApeyEye is still in early preview, but we would like to share and validate our
progress with the JavaScript community. Any feedback would be great!

npm: [https://www.npmjs.com/package/apey-
eye](https://www.npmjs.com/package/apey-eye) GitHub:
[https://github.com/glazedSolutions/apey-
eye](https://github.com/glazedSolutions/apey-eye)

"Object-Resource Mapping? Do you mean a ORM?" It's common having an object
relational mapping to interact with relational database content in an object
oriented way. Likewise, Apey Eye also offers an object oriented approach to
manage data in entire flow of requests handling, from Models (our DB/ORM
classes) to Resources (in the REST sense), through an object-resource mapping
where objects have methods that map to get, post, put, patch and delete
methods, for a resource/ or resource/:id/ url. Generally speaking, static
methods correspond to HTTP methods you’d call on "resource/" and instance
methods correspond to HTTP methods you’d call on "resource/:id". Furthermore,
this object oriented approach allow entities like Model and Resource to have
be used imperatively, making it easier to use them in other contexts, like
unit testing.

